# Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in India



## paroh (Aug 21, 2016)

[/source]*indiatoday.intoday.in/technology/story/are-you-a-criminal-now-users-may-get-3-yr-in-jail-for-viewing-torrent-site-blocked-url-in-india/1/745181.html[/source]

Call it the new Digital India. The Indian government, with the help of internet service providers, and presumably under directives of court, has banned thousands of websites and URLs in the last five odd years. But until now if you somehow visited these "blocked URLs" all was fine. However, now if you try to visit such URLs and view the information, you may get three-year jail sentence as well as invite a fine of Rs 3 lakh.

This is just for viewing a torrent file, or downloading a file from a host that may have been banned in India, or even for viewing an image on a file host like Imagebam. You don't have to download a torrent file, and then the actual videos or other files, which might have copyright. Just accessing information under a blocked URL will land you in jail and leave your bank account poorer by Rs 3 lakh.

Also Read: It's over! Torrentz, world's top torrent search engine, shuts down
If you visit such a URL, you will be shown the following warning.

"This URL has been blocked under the instructions of the Competent Government Authority or in compliance with the orders of a Court of competent jurisdiction. Viewing, downloading, exhibiting or duplicating an illicit copy of the contents under this URL is punishable as an offence under the laws of India, including but not limited to under Sections 63, 63-A, 65 and 65-A of the Copyright Act, 1957 which prescribe imprisonment for 3 years and also fine of upto Rs. 3,00,000/-. Any person aggrieved by any such blocking of this URL may contact at urlblock@tatacommunications.com who will, within 48 hours, provide you the details of relevant proceedings under which you can approach the relevant High Court or Authority for redressal of your grievance"

This is a change compared to the earlier message that users would encounter on the blocked URLs in India. The earlier message would read that the URL has been blocked at the direction of DoT. Of late, however, the government bodies were not only experimenting in how to implement the blocks but were also trying to figure what message to show to users. Recently, the blocked URLs also gave out not reachable error without specifying any message.

In India, most of the URLs and websites were blocked using DNS-filtering. This means the DNS of the blocked site was added to a list maintained by the internet service provider and whenever a user tried connecting to that site, the DNS server of the internet service provider would block that request. However, this was easy to bypass as a lot of people started using - or were already using - third-party DNS services such as those maintained by Google. It is also ineffective if a site uses HTTPS or in other words encryption to secure the network between the user's computer and the site server.

But in the last couple of years internet service providers, probably at the request of government bodies, have invested lot more in bolstering the mechanism through which they block websites. Indian government bodies too, instead of relying on internet service providers that are many, has started bring into play the big companies like Tata Communications and Airtel that manage a number of internet gateways in India.

The latest warning message clearly implies that the URL blocking is now happening at the internet gateways - in this particular case for the example the gateway is seemingly managed by Tata Communications - and that is more difficult to circumvent. The connection on which this message was served is from MTNL. But the message came from Tata Communications. We sent an email to Tata Communications at the specified address to get more information but it bounced back (see above).

While the message in itself is ominous and surely must have been vetted by a government body, it is not clear how it will be enforced. It doesn't look possible that the government will be monitoring the whole world wide web, looking for people may access or try to access a blocked URL. It is also not clear how, if someone does land in trouble for accessing a blocked URL in India, will be prosecuted and what process will be followed.

Lack of clarity on it as well as no prior information on something like this, which may make, almost every web user in India a criminal, does indicate that this is just a message and not any sort of official government policy, which is going to be enforced. However, at the same, it is also clear that the mere presence of this message to web users mean that they may end up in trouble if a government body or cops do decided to follow through on anything that they believe is an "offence under the laws of India, including but not limited to under Sections 63, 63-A, 65 and 65-A of the Copyright Act, 1957".
Blame it on John Doe

The problem, for now, doesn't seem to that India is moving to block half of the internet through a policy the way China does. Instead, the issue is likely due to the John Doe orders that Indian courts are issuing at the regular interval at the request of content creators like Bollywood film makers. The lawyers of film studios often approach courts ahead of a movie's release seeking preventive blocks on the URLs they compile in the list.

Also Read: Torrentz.eu clone is up but 5 reasons why you should not use it

In reality these lists are poorly compiled and often block is sought on full websites just on the basis of whims and fancies. However, courts have regularly issued orders in the favour of film studios in India. These court orders are issued against John Doe or in other words an unnamed entity that may indulge in piracy of the film.

Once this order is issued, the copies of the order along with the list of URLs to be blocked go to DoT, which them passes an order to internet service providers to block these sites. The interesting bit here is that once a URL is blocked it remains blocked, even years after the release of the film.


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Achhe Din (TM)


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

pehle torrent download karne ke liye FUP hatao, then think about blocking ppl from downloading torrents roflmao


----------



## lywyre (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

They need to build numerous huge jails.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

What if a user accidentally stumbles across such a site? Google search almost always shows some torrent sites at top 10 searches for any rare download.


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

*i.imgur.com/bL8YDC5.png


----------



## Minion (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Seriously i never download anything related to Bollywood from torrent most of them sucks any way but before gov. should implement this they need to seriously consider providing high speed internet.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Total ****.
Now it's time to buy VPN.


----------



## dissel (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Is it possible for ISP's to know if user downloading Torrent or not ?


----------



## paroh (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

The problem is more servious or deep in nature. Suppose you are visiting a legitimate site that is not banned in india . But on that site some one post a link or thumbnail from  (Imagebam) that is banned in india. Than what will happs?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

So Illegal Download > Rape > Murder?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Can they be more stupid by blocking the entire site instead of specific links only?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can they be more stupid by blocking the entire site instead of specific links only?



Well, they are ignorant enough to also screw over legal torrent users.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



dissel said:


> Is it possible for ISP's to know if user downloading Torrent or not ?


Yes...ISP admin will know from the logs.


*stech2.firstpost.com/tech2images/640x359/proportional/jpeg/2016/08/Capture1-624x351.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

What about private trackers?


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

It means if u r not rich u cant have entertainment.. simple 
n moreover even if u r rich u cant get decent and uncensored tv series or movies.. 
now cost of setting up a photo studio increased by 5000 per month thats the cost of Photoshop 
are gov piracy karte hai kye ki hamare pas paisa nehi hai utna.. koi inko samjhao. 
Who was the minister watching porn in loksabha i hope it was shot from legal site


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



bkpeerless said:


> now cost of setting up a photo studio increased by 5000 per month thats the cost of Photoshop



Use gimp instead. I don't think one should make money using pirated softwares.

Also, its 120$ yearly (~ 8k) and not 5k/month.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Can they be more stupid by blocking the entire site instead of specific links only?



I used to read football articles on bleacherreport(dot)com. but for past 2-3 months onwards i am getting this message :


> [FONT=&amp]***This URL has been blocked under Instructions of the Competent Goverment Authority or Incompliance to the orders of Hon'ble Court.***[/FONT]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



dissel said:


> Is it possible for ISP's to know if user downloading Torrent or not ?



Yes.. some trackers are fake which share junk data/useless data/NOTHING, those can leak your ip. And by connection logs/ip logs (which some ISP keep it, some don't, some keep with days months limits). MTNL and BSNL keep logs because it's government.
Best way is to use VPN or seedbox. Buy any service, they provide new ip use that.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



Piyush said:


> What about private trackers?


Private trackers are private, lot of good torrents original torrent, converted edited ripped one time (some public tracker 1 video file is converted Manny times)
Privacy is for that tracker and site, government don't go after private tracker because site does not show up on Google searches. Basically private tracker site and your info on that site are secure.
But when you start downloading torrent you are not safe. VPN or seedbox will save you.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



bkpeerless said:


> It means if u r not rich u cant have entertainment.. simple
> n moreover even if u r rich u cant get decent and uncensored tv series or movies..
> now cost of setting up a photo studio increased by 5000 per month thats the cost of Photoshop
> are gov piracy karte hai kye ki hamare pas paisa nehi hai utna.. koi inko samjhao.
> Who was the minister watching porn in loksabha i hope it was shot from legal site


In villages you can use pirated software no will come to see what you are using.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



TheSloth said:


> I used to read football articles on bleacherreport(dot)com. but for past 2-3 months onwards i am getting this message :


I use that site for WWE updates.
Use "https" in link
It's not torrent site or downloading site so don't worry about it.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

They are spying on us.our urls everything.....aisa chalta raha to we have to take permission from government to go to loo 

- - - Updated - - -

They are spying on us.our urls everything.....aisa chalta raha to we have to take permission from government to go to loo 

- - - Updated - - -

They are spying on us.our urls everything.....aisa chalta raha to we have to take permission from government to go to loo


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

lets see how many goes to jail and how many pay the Fine.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

No, You Won't Go To Jail for Just Visiting a Blocked Website | NDTV Gadgets360.co


----------



## paroh (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



amit.tiger12 said:


> I use that site for WWE updates.
> Use "https" in link
> It's not torrent site or downloading site so don't worry about it.




As https connection can be tempered with man in middle attack. 
[source]*indiatoday.intoday.in/technology/story/report-says-airtel-spying-on-millions-of-indian-web-users-company-rubbishes-claim/1/714747.html[/Source]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

This law is ****! They cant implement it correctly!


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

I wonder what is their rationale behind blocking dozens of torrent sites.What exactly are these morons trying to achieve by doing so?And considering how lackadaisical the government agencies are in completing even the most basic of tasks properly,the rapid steps they have taken not only to block such a large array of websites but also to slap a huge fine with the possibility of incarceration to penalize anyone who might dare to flout their ridiculous rules seem to suggest that some powerful body or conglomerate is behind this(quite possibly large media houses/companies based in the US) and they must have pressurized them to carry out this task as swiftly as possible.

So much for their so-called acche din and their claims of building a "digital india"-i wonder how many more surprises does the Modi government have in store for us!!


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



quicky008 said:


> I wonder what is their rationale behind blocking dozens of torrent sites.What exactly are these morons trying to achieve by doing so?And considering how lackadaisical the government agencies are in completing even the most basic of tasks properly,the rapid steps they have taken not only to block such a large array of websites but also to slap a huge fine with the possibility of incarceration to penalize anyone who might dare to flout their ridiculous rules seem to suggest that some powerful body or conglomerate is behind this(quite possibly large media houses/companies based in the US) and they must have pressurized them to carry out this task as swiftly as possible.
> 
> So much for their so-called acche din and their claims of building a "digital india"-i wonder how many more surprises does the Modi government have in store for us!!



It's Bollywood not US companies


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



Zangetsu said:


> lets see how many goes to jail and how many pay the Fine.



I think those who upload pirated stuff they should go to jail first not downloaders.

And in government offices all their employees downloading torrent movies songs they should go to jail first, then arrest us.



paroh said:


> As https connection can be tempered with man in middle attack.
> [source]*indiatoday.intoday.in/technology/story/report-says-airtel-spying-on-millions-of-indian-web-users-company-rubbishes-claim/1/714747.html[/Source]



Everything can be tempered and break.. Still did not understand what you are trying to say.
Btw I was trying to say that bleacher site is for information, you can simply add https as normal/regular use. No need to use tor or proxy or vpn etc etc for it.


All this happening because Modi love Bollywood..lolz
Isse acche to congress wale the.. kuch bhi nahi karte the, chupchap baitho tamasha dekho..


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Does bollywood think they are losing their revenue due to piracy?that's funny-coz most people i know usually download movies or tv shows made in hollywood from the torrents and seldom touch bollywood stuff,if at all.Bollywood movies are so awful that people of taste and discernment generally choose to avoid them,even when they get them for free.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



quicky008 said:


> Does bollywood think they are losing their revenue due to piracy?that's funny-coz most people i know usually download movies or tv shows made in hollywood from the torrents and seldom touch bollywood stuff,if at all.Bollywood movies are so awful that people of taste and discernment generally choose to avoid them,even when get them for free.


Absolutely. It has been ages since I even searched for a Bollywood movie.....let alone see them lol.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

^yeah,and it also applies to most india made movies in general,including but not limited to tollywood movies,tamil/telugu/bhojpuri movies etc all of which totally suck.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

^We should remember that we tech enthusiasts are a minority population of India. The majority does download those stupid stuff. You could actually see the top searches in torrent search engines are these kind of stuff.


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

LOL! Its gov. employee that are now leaking Bollywood movies take example of udta punjab and grand masti or something i don't exactly remember and these A holes are screwing us.


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Earlier they had banned some 800 sites, since then I have been using VPN to access those URLs. And as some had mentioned (bleacherreport) some links are not illegal, I rely on many blogs for news related to sports as the events are tele-casted at a later time/day.

I don't get it, kill someone and you go scott free, download something and you feel like a criminal. Government should concentrate on making laws against the real menace rather than just making laws for the sake of money.

Truth is the film-makers, producers, content creators based on the weight-age of their wealth move court for such cases, some money for govt some for them on the expense of common people.

Maggi didn't pay bribe so ban maggi, money reached offices, ban removed. Producers' money reached offices, torrent sites banned. 

GGWP.

Edit : I am also against piracy and always pay if it is worth. I rely on torrents mainly for tv shows which I miss.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

oh come on, we all like fee stuff. Apart from that, they definitely don't know that what are legal/illegal links or legal torrents. Just ban the whole website and problem solved. Actually it is too much work to ban particular links or torrents, banning whole site is much easier i am guessing. Its like 
(not my original but still worth mentioning) Govt employees getting too many car accidents complaints. In their office:
babuji1 : too many accidents, tch tch tch
babuji2 : how about if we ban the cars from road
babuji1 and babuji3(raised eyebrows) : what an idea! eggcellant idea saar!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

hahaha the "saar"..


----------



## daemon1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



azvnoit said:


> Earlier they had banned some 800 sites, since then I have been using VPN to access those URLs. And as some had mentioned (bleacherreport) some links are not illegal, I rely on many blogs for news related to sports as the events are tele-casted at a later time/day.
> 
> I don't get it, kill someone and you go scott free, download something and you feel like a criminal. Government should concentrate on making laws against the real menace rather than just making laws for the sake of money.
> 
> ...



Which VPN are you using? and whats the charge? and how safe are VPNs?


----------



## Minion (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



daemon1 said:


> Which VPN are you using? and whats the charge? and how safe are VPNs?



You can use cyberghost.


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

I use torVPN for browsing only, it is free for 1GB. I used to use hidemyass, which was good at one point of time but didn't keep up. Anther good free option is hola plugin for google chrome. Charges depends upon your usage and some VPN providers provide security features as well. 
For torrent I remember back in college where torrents were blocked we used to use zbigz, just sharing the reference code among classmates to get higher storage spaces.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Realistically,  how serious is this ? What does the government care if the content owner is not from India !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Just stay away from newly released Indian movies(any language) & banned(in India) controversial material(like some politically,religiously sensitive movie/documentary etc) on torrent,file sharing & streaming sites.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Is this banned?
Watch Castle Online Streaming | CouchTuner FRE


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

I don't think Castle will cause any issue.In fact Castle ended months ago so i doubt even US anti piracy organizations care about it.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think Castle will cause any issue.In fact Castle ended months ago so i doubt even US anti piracy organizations care about it.


I didn't mean castle actually . I meant the site. It has both ongoing and completed tv series.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

That site is mainly for US tv shows so again it should not be any issue in India.In fact most of the banned file sharing sites & streaming sites are the ones where Indian movies were available on a large scale.If a streaming or file sharing site is not banned in India then most likely it doesn't host much Indian movies to be noticed by Indian movie/copyright industry.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Why the hell would anyone even download those crap bollywood movies anyways. .  I don't find them worthy of my bandwidth  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



Hrishi said:


> Why the hell would anyone even download those crap bollywood movies anyways. .  I don't find them worthy of my bandwidth
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


There are still to many people who do. This has irked a lot of Bollywood bigwigs who might have pulled some political ties to pull something like this.

Seriously, such John Doe appeals need to stop.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



whitestar_999 said:


> That site is mainly for US tv shows so again it should not be any issue in India.In fact most of the banned file sharing sites & streaming sites are the ones where Indian movies were available on a large scale.If a streaming or file sharing site is not banned in India then most likely it doesn't host much Indian movies to be noticed by Indian movie/copyright industry.


They want to protect our kulcha.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

^haha. good one.

And with that I remember those legendary lines on TDF


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



daemon1 said:


> Which VPN are you using? and whats the charge?



Private Internet Access (PIA) and NordVPN are best as of now...
more reasons to use PIA: 
VPN Provider's No-Logging Claims Tested in FBI Case - TorrentFrea
We are removing our Russian presence - PI

Some free VPN's good for browsing only purpose..
"Free VPN service keeps logs, sometimes they sell users information to 3rd party, sometime they comply with DMCA and give them user's data . It is not good for torrenting.."
1. Zenmate
2. Betternet
3. CyberGhost
4. TunnelBear



daemon1 said:


> and how safe are VPNs?




Verify your vpn to see if it is working properly

IP/DNS Detect - What is your IP, what is your DNS, what informations you send to websites
*ipv6leak.com/
DNS leak tes
*www.cogipas.com/is-my-vpn-working/
*torguard.net/checkmytorrentipaddress.php
*www.bestvpn.com/blog/11984/check-torrent-ip/
*www.doileak.com

*Vpn logs  Activity (Usage) Logs: *
These are the kind of logs that you need to worry about and stay away from any provider that keeps such logs. 
The activity logs, also known as usage logs, are the details about your internet activity like the websites you visited, videos you watched, etc.

*Connection Logs:* 
Almost all vpn services keep connection logs. These logs pertain to the time duration of your vpn connection, the servers you connected, different IPs you connect to, the switches you made between vpn servers, and other similar information regarding your vpn sessions. 
These logs are not harmful if used ethically and some of the best vpn services use them to resolve technical issue and improve their overall performance.

_*Always read the privacy policy of the vpn provider.*_

_*There is no 100% guaranteed way to keep you safe online
*_
*Other than VPN Tools

1. Proxies* - check  *www.whatismyip.com
Proxy Server Lists
www.freeproxylists.net/
*proxylist.hidemyass.com/
*sockslist.net/

*2. IPFiltering* - list of addresses and ranges of malicious peers that will transmit junk  data (i.e. anti-P2P) or peers that may be intrusive on your net  privacy.
*
3. Seedboxes*
*seedboxgui.de/seedbox/ - Seedbox host list

*4. ipmagnet*
*5. checkmytorrentipaddress* - *torguard.net/checkmytorrentipaddress.php
*6. Peerblock* (*www.peerblock.com/) 
Peerblock IP List - *www.iblocklist.com/lists.php
*7. VPNCheck*

*Facts about VPN's*
Depending on the host and what they offer, slow down your internet speeds.
Bandwidth usage be can be tracked, as you are using ISP's internet to connect.



azvnoit said:


> I use torVPN for browsing only, it is free for  1GB. I used to use hidemyass, which was good at one point of time but  didn't keep up. Anther good free option is hola plugin for google  chrome. Charges depends upon your usage and some VPN providers provide  security features as well.
> For torrent I remember back in college where torrents were blocked we  used to use zbigz, just sharing the reference code among classmates to  get higher storage spaces.


other than zbigz there was a big name which allows to use 10gb torrent and no accout for privacy.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Welcome to digital India 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funskar (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Get expressvpn .. 8.32$/month if u buy it for a year or else 12.95$/month


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Indian ISPs Speed Up BitTorrent by 'Peering' With a Torrent Site
Indian ISPs Speed Up BitTorrent by 'Peering' With a Torrent Site - TorrentFrea


----------



## sygeek (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

My ISP still has local peering for torrents, gives great speeds. Why should I stop using when the ISP themselves are encouraging torrent usage?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Using torrents in India is not an issue,using torrents to download a newly released(or leaked before official release) Indian movie is.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Does anyone know why bleacherreport website is blocked in India? I have tried with two isp and both it's blocked. As far as I know it contains football news.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

It is working on some isp.You may try contacting your isp for the copy of the order that says this site is in the list of blocked sites but a much better & simpler solution would be to use some proxy site(there are many).


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Get a VPS server, make your own vpn.. enjoy


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone know why bleacherreport website is blocked in India? I have tried with two isp and both it's blocked. As far as I know it contains football news.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


dont know the reason but someone has mentioned the solution already here in this thread. Just use * instead of * and then it works


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Still confused about downloading torrents? Here's what an expert has to say | Latest News &amp; Updates at Daily News &amp; Analysi


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



Hrishi said:


> Why the hell would anyone even download those crap bollywood movies anyways. .  I don't find them worthy of my bandwidth
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



This...

People should surely have something better to do than watching/downloading bolly stuff.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



axes2t2 said:


> This...
> 
> People should surely have something better to do than watching/downloading bolly stuff.


If you think that's bad, what do you think of a guy who's watching Hindi tv series in you tube?. Believe me I have seen it. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

Even if they do, the correct approach is to issue DMCA takedown notices.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



axes2t2 said:


> This...
> 
> People should surely have something better to do than watching/downloading bolly stuff.



Most Indians *DO *watch bollywood movies without even considering quality, resolution, format, etc. Hell, most watch camrips of new crappy movies 



Desmond David said:


> Even if they do, the correct approach is to issue DMCA takedown notices.



DMCA works in USA only.

In India, it is more like this:
Some John Doe: Ayy lmao, we don't like this stuff, so lets get it banned.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

****'s ****ed up, yo.

But seriously, we need a serious Pirate Party in India to tackle such issues related to technology in politics.


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

If a URL is blocked at the ISP gateway, it’s anyways inaccessible. I can hit the URL just to view the Warning and nothing happens. So what really constitutes crime?

Accessing the Blocked URL to view the Blocked Notice or still trying other means to circumvent the blockade  and then view the content?

For example, going up to the security gate of a restricted area, viewing the security warning & and return from there should not be a crime. Otherwise anyone and everyone walking on the street becomes a criminal.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



SaiyanGoku said:


> DMCA works in USA only.
> 
> In India, it is more like this:
> Some John Doe: Ayy lmao, we don't like this stuff, so lets get it banned.



^hey what's John Doe joke?? I didn't get that. I have seen this John Doe thing in many Hollywood movies and TV series..



Desmond David said:


> ****'s ****ed up, yo.
> 
> But seriously, we need a serious Pirate Party in India to tackle such issues related to technology in politics.



Who will take stand? No one is educated in political parties. Everyone wants Rahul Gandhi and his non sense and Modi.. 
We need heroic leader like in history books who will bring revolution...



patkim said:


> If a URL is blocked at the ISP gateway, it’s anyways inaccessible. I can hit the URL just to view the Warning and nothing happens. So what really constitutes crime?
> 
> Accessing the Blocked URL to view the Blocked Notice or still trying other means to circumvent the blockade  and then view the content?
> 
> For example, going up to the security gate of a restricted area, viewing the security warning & and return from there should not be a crime. Otherwise anyone and everyone walking on the street becomes a criminal.


Accessing/reading/viewing/downloading blocked URL using bypass proxy etc.. this is what govt saying...


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



amit.tiger12 said:


> We need heroic leader like in history books who will bring revolution...


No offense to heroic leaders (followers/fans).

Already there are political party leaders have included their biography/history is school books. In another few decades our kids/grand kids would be studying about today's ???? leaders and their achievements and all.


----------



## deadnoun (Aug 31, 2016)

*Sites blocked by Indian Government.*

I'm really confused that downloading movies through any torrents is punishable or getting into the site which was blocked by India is???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

[MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION],it basically means anybody in India can file a case in any court to get any website/websites blocked citing some reason like piracy,danger to social harmony,peace etc.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

We need anonymous india to respond  

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Sites blocked by Indian Government.*

There is already thread going on by title "Are you criminal now.. check it..


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

I download files via Windows VPS, I compress file in zip folder and rename it to free-opensource-software.zip then I download file. 

But I do not download torrents, I do not waste my time in downloading movies,etc.. I only download files like ubuntu linux, big software like open office, etc which is useful for me. For watching movie I watch it on TV.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

^ok..
For that good reason torrent were created..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*



kunnusingh said:


> I download files via Windows VPS, I compress file in zip folder and rename it to free-opensource-software.zip then I download file.
> 
> But I do not download torrents, I do not waste my time in downloading movies,etc.. I only download files like ubuntu linux, big software like open office, etc which is useful for me. For watching movie I watch it on TV.



Two sides of a Coin..a thing can be used for Good or Bad (depends upon the user)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in Indi*

^Now it's VPN time...

Police Seize Two Perfect Privacy VPN Servers
Police Seize Two Perfect Privacy VPN Servers - TorrentFrea


Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------

